# When is the last time you had sex?



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

VOTE!


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Did you intend to put a poll in this thread?


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

squidlette said:


> Did you intend to put a poll in this thread?


Yes, it took some time to write all the options! LOL


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

_Cool I was the first one to vote! Yeaaaa _


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I wish I could remember because I think it's going to be awhile before I have sex again.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow I can't believe it's been that long.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

A month or so. My first time also falls within that time span.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Time to watch the male virgin category rack up them numbers


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Time to watch the male virgin category rack up them numbers


:b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It becomes a bragging thing. :roll


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

What, the people who had sex today don't have the option to say if they're a guy or a girl?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Right now. Oooohhhhhh yeeeaaahhhh... 

:teeth


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> Time to watch the male virgin category rack up them numbers


It's a party over hurr.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

its been 5 months and im aching and swollen over here........


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Would make more sense if this was anonymous, not that I care personally.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm a male virgin...


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Virgin


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> Time to watch the male virgin category rack up them numbers


I was the very first! 
(I voted a while ago but am only now posting)


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

October 9 2011 aka the only time


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

virgin. i know if i didnt have sa and was thinner, i'd probably be like a **** lololol


----------



## Mahglazzies (Apr 14, 2012)

Last time I had sex? A little over a month ago. 

Girlfriend broke up with me though, so uh... daily sex is now going to degrade in to the "haven't for months/years" category from now on.

This thread makes me sad for realizing this. Hahaha.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

And _another_ poll that isn't anonymous.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Yesterday :eyes


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

24 year old virgin and still going! Woo! Woooo. Woooo.......


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Almost 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Few weeks ago, it was a good Friday indeed.

&&& Wow lots of male virgins on here, more love needs to be made.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Wow lots of male virgins on here, *more love needs to be made.*


Don't we know it


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

It was months ago...


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Neva :lol


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

:lol 
Like that will ever happen.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Never. I'm a virgin.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Does being born count? Man because I tore that vag apart.


----------



## lettersnumbers (Apr 15, 2012)

Virgin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I self reproduce it's a painful process but ill live


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Male virgin

The male virgins and the female virgins need to annihilate each other in a big burst of 'today'. It's just basic physics.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Beginning of the month.. so a few weeks ago


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Never, but like thats shocking.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

kosherpiggy said:


> virgin. i know if i didnt have sa and was thinner, i'd probably be like a **** lololol


Hahaha oh man if I was thinner I would skank it up so hard. Sexy outfits all day every dayyyy.

To answer this poll: Sunday.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

It's been nearly a month since I've last had sex.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

A couple days ago I guess.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

its been 15 months


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Today.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

MidnightBlu said:


> Today.


Luckyyyy :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm a virgin and I'm way too young to have sex right now. :blank


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Last night..... WITH MY HAND 

Ahem, never.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Two days ago


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Virgin. >_>


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Last night..... WITH MY HAND
> 
> Ahem, never.


TMI.

Very. Very. TMI.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Witan said:


> TMI.
> 
> Very. Very. TMI.


Which is why it was hilarious 

Edit: February.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

sanspants08 said:


> Which is why it was hilarious


True :b


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Nada:1059875360 said:


> Does being born count? Man because I tore that vag apart.


^
haha


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Couple days ago for me...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> At least I have my memories of the fun I had in South America....


Now I'm intrigued... :um


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

9 months ago.
And not getting any anytime soon...maybe in a few years. :cry


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Sex? What's that?


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Virgin.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

a couple of weeks ago i guess. should have waited till i have sex next then i could have been in the elite goup that voted for today :/


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Three days ago, but I'm married.


----------



## duckie (Apr 30, 2012)

um... none of the above. where is the over 12 years option? :sus


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

Nada said:


> Does being born count? Man because I tore that vag apart.


LMAO :teeth


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Nada said:


> Does being born count? Man because I tore that vag apart.


That sounds so wrong on so many levels.

I can't believe I missed this post.

Have a nice day. :tiptoe


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Male virgin #44 reporting in.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

^:lol Sorry.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Male virgin #44 reporting in.










lol

Never...:boogie:teeth


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Never.:cry

It's strange how there are more male virgins than females...:duck:hide


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Soilwork said:


> Never.:cry
> 
> It's strange how there are more male virgins than females...:duck:hide


It's ok. It is easier to find sex than a meaningful, lasting relationship. Personally, I much rather have the latter. I am a relationship person, not a casual dating/casual sex person. It took me awhile to find a lasting relationship.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> It's ok. It is easier to find sex than a meaningful, lasting relationship. Personally, I much rather have the latter. I am a relationship person, not a casual dating/casual sex person. It took me awhile to find a lasting relationship.


I was just trolling. I know most females on here don't want to just screw about and so it's just as hard for them to find relationships as men. Sorry if I caused any offence.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Sex stinks. I think I'll open a thread names ''when was the last time you made love''. Sex u can make anytime, if you're a guy you go to a hooker, if you're a girl and are decent looking you go to a club dressed provocative or put pics of you almost naked on dating sites.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm not voting cause the poll is public.

What's in it to other people though?:roll


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Never. Its going to stay that way for a while I think.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

I just realized its been 3 years...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

To everyone that voted 'today'...i hate you.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Never ever.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Never!!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't remember the exact date, but I can find out. Let me just grab my Mayan Long Count calendar and I'll get back to you.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Way back in 18 aught 6. :/


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Been quite a few months..


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

10 months ago:sigh


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Female virgin.... :|


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

It would be hard to pick a more depressing topic for a SA board.


----------



## BoBooBoo (May 15, 2012)

I'm going to admit it. Female- it's been 5-10 years since the last time. So far the only vote for that one.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

arnie said:


> Now I'm intrigued... :um


I lived in a small college town for one year in Brazil and the two colleges there had big engineering, computer science, math, and physics departments. So many of the parties there were sausage fests.

It was like I had found the end of the rainbow. Treasure trove of hot young guys.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

7 long years, but I mistakenly chose the Female option in the poll


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Within the last month. I'm married so it should be more frequent, but it's been too hot, especially without air conditioning. :/


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

About 5-6 months ago.


----------

